# S&W mod. 63



## E.Moore (Apr 13, 2009)

I bought this pistol back in 1992 but there are a couple of things that have always bugged me. The barrel/cylinder gap is .016". I've always heard .002-.006 is correct. Also, the front sight isn't at 12:00; I have the rear sights pegged all the way to the right to make it hit point of aim. Was my gun made late on a Friday afternoon? At this late date would Smith correct it under warranty?

OK, maybe I do procrastinate a little.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

Send it back and let them set the barrel one turn. It will take care of the barrel-cylinder gap, and they can get the front sight right. Sometimes the assemblers on the production line leave something to be desired. The gunsmiths who do the custom work and fixes like this are very good. They fixed my 63-4 for me by setting the barrel back.


----------

